# Nous avons prévu de sortir en mer, encore faut-il que la mer soit calme



## Schrodinger's_Cat

*Nous avons prévu de sortir en mer, encore faut-il que la mer soit calme *


Il mio tentativo: Abbiamo previsto di uscire in mare, bisogna anche il mare sia calmo.


----------



## brian

_Sortir en mer_? Je dirais: _andare al mare, fare un bagno al mare_ (visto che nel tuo caso si tratta di andare fisicamente nel mare, no?)

_faut-il que_ = _sempre che_ + congiuntivo


----------



## itka

> _Sortir en mer_? Je dirais: _andare al mare, fare un bagno al mare_ (visto che nel tuo caso si tratta di andare fisicamente nel mare, no?)


No, penso di no. 
_"Sortir en mer"_ si usa soltanto per parlare di una barca o di una nave (o della gente che si trova sopra).
Direi : _Abbiamo previsto di uscire in mare, bisogna solo che il mare sia calmo._


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Itka,

Non capisco perche hai utlizzato "bisogna solo", e perche' non "bisogna anche"??


----------



## itka

Secondo me sarebbe la traduzione più fedele di "encore faut-il". 
Non significa "ci vuole ancora" (un'altra cosa)  ma "bisogna soltanto".
Ecco un esempio in francese :
_"Il dit qu'il partira en Chine l'an prochain. Encore faut-il qu'il réussisse d'abord son examen !"_ ---> se non  riuscisse, non potrebbe andarci ---> _bisogna soltanto_ che riesca prima il suo esame.

Adesso sto chiedendomi se "bisogna soltanto" non sarebbe stato più corretto che "bisogna solo"...


----------



## brian

Ciao itka, _bisogna solo_ e _bisogna soltanto_ sono perfettamente uguali secondo me.

Ripeto comunque che può andar bene anche l'espressione _sempre che_: _...sempre che il mare sia calmo / ...sempre che lui passi (riesca a passare) l'esame._

NB: in italiano non si può "riuscire" un esame, si dice semplicemente _passare un esame_.


----------

